# eBay found a new way to screw the seller.



## Anonymous (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been selling on eBay since June 1998, and have had various Internet service providers and email accounts to match.

In my ebay and Paypal preferences have removed all defunct emails address from the past ISP's.

In the past 2 years ebay has inserted one of my old non existent email address in the check out of my auctions. The customer makes a payment which I'm unable to claim.

You would think it a simple task to ask the buyer to log on to paypal and cancel the unclaimed funds.

I have fully explained to my customer the ebay error and that canceling the unclaimed funds would solve the problem. Here is what I received back.

" i have contacted eby/paypal about this situation, I talked to giavanni, he will be calling you abount this, he says that i cannot cancel the payment. & he assures me that you WILL be able to get the payment, the problem is, according to him between you and ebay/paypal "

Now if that bit of advice does not take the cake the Pope ain't Catholic. 

I even sent the customer a screen shot, of a payment I made to the same defunct email address she made her payment to. Showing her where to find the cancel payment button.

Problem still unresolved and not likely to be anytime soon if I had any hair left I would pull it all out in frustration.


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeh I also like how they recently made it so no seller can accept money orders or checks,forcing the seller to only accept cash if it is picked up or paypal,which of course they own and get a huge chunk of.
Johnny


----------



## sunsetcliff (May 10, 2009)

I just got banned from there. argh



http://blujay.com/?page=search&cat=7010000&tnd=unc <--looks like one day this till over take ebay.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 12, 2009)

If you're tired of the screw job that GREEDbay has become then check out eBid.
http://www.ebid.net
They are out of England, opened a USA portal last fall and are a lot like what GREEDbay used to be like before they got stupid-greedy.
FREE listings and a 2% final value fee (if you opt for the lifetime membership, which is a bargain for what you get) and they have facilities for many payment options.
They have a low tolerance level for the lowlife types that infest GREEDbay and their feedback system really works.


----------

